# February CNJ Shindig



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

So, I attended the NYC gathering and it was awesome. Everyone was lovely and the city is a nice place to visit, but it was also quite a hike and there was all kinds of traveling involved (cars, train and a subway ride). So I was thinking we could have a Happy Hour here, in wonderful NJ, at a nice easy location somewhere off a train stop. Maybe Red Bank? Or Long Branch? So any of our NY friends, or anyone else can have easy access to whatever bar or eatery we choose. 
Is anyone interested? Post here in this thread and we can see what the best, time, date, location is for anyone interested.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Yep. I'm down.

*Edit*
Let's try to do it after valentine's day though... the fiancee might want to have that week(end) for some alone time *bow chicka wowow*


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I had you in mind when I was thinking of this. We can certainly have it after VDay.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i would be interested, but depends on the day, might be out of town, but weekends are always best


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd be up for something.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

If it's a Sunday I might be able to make it as well. I don't mind getting out of NYC


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Sunday sounds good. We could start maybe one or two. The 17th is the Sunday after Valentines Day. Is this a good date for everyone? Red Bank seems like a good town, it's easy to walk around and it's right off the train. Does anyone have a favorite bar there?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Looks like Red Bank is over by the shore somewhere?

I would consider it if on a Sunday as well. What are frog get togethers at a bar like? I have only been to ones at houses.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Gnarly said:


> The 17th is the Sunday after Valentines Day. Is this a good date for everyone?


Don't change it purely for me, but that date is not good for me. For a reason I can't share just yet


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

jacobi said:


> Don't change it purely for me, but that date is not good for me. For a reason I can't share just yet


I am just throwing out dates to get feelers to see what's good for everyone. Feel free to suggest a better day for you and of its best for everyone else then we can do it at that time. 



mydumname said:


> Looks like Red Bank is over by the shore somewhere?
> 
> I would consider it if on a Sunday as well. What are frog get togethers at a bar like? I have only been to ones at houses.


Yeah, Red Bank is right by the beach. It's pretty easy to get to, if you need directions just let me know. 

The only frog gathering I attended at a bar was just recently at the NYC happy hour. It was very low key and it was a nice situation to be able to chat at the table they had set up. People brought plant clippings and broms, I bought a few frogs and everyone had lots of info to share. The bugs were kept in bags because it probably would have startled wait staff and other patrons. 
Over all it was just about the same as a meeting at a house, except there were other people who probably would have thought we were nuts if they paid enough attention to what we were doing.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

PM sent...


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Gnarly said:


> Yeah, Red Bank is right by the beach. It's pretty easy to get to, if you need directions just let me know.
> 
> The only frog gathering I attended at a bar was just recently at the NYC happy hour. It was very low key and it was a nice situation to be able to chat at the table they had set up. People brought plant clippings and broms, I bought a few frogs and everyone had lots of info to share. The bugs were kept in bags because it probably would have startled wait staff and other patrons.
> Over all it was just about the same as a meeting at a house, except there were other people who probably would have thought we were nuts if they paid enough attention to what we were doing.



Ok. It is a bit of a drive but not too bad. Will see what day it falls on but I may make it.

Have you considered any of the meets that have been going on in the Philly area? As part of MADS.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I am out gonna be in fl for a conference


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay. So the 17th seems to be no good. How about the following weekend, which would be the 24th?


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

I'd be into a roadtrip to NJ. The 24th works for me.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

That works better


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll try to make it on the 24th


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

do you have to be 21 to attend this event?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

So far the 24th seems like a good date...



Toxic said:


> do you have to be 21 to attend this event?


Depends on what place we go to. We can always go to a bar/grill type place so it's not strictly 21+


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I would think any bar that seats people for food would most likely be fine. Especially on a Sunday at that time.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Now that we know (well you might have known, I didn't space in in time ) that the White Plains Reptile Expo is going to be on the 24th, how many people are still planning on attending this meet?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll be vending WP and the day before is Hamburg


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

JeremyHuff said:


> I'll be vending WP and the day before is Hamburg


white plains and hamburg in one weekend shit i am going to be broke come that monday


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, I don't think this will be a very good date considering all the shows going on.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Gnarly said:


> Yes, I don't think this will be a very good date considering all the shows going on.


The following weekend is an NEFG gathering in Boston, which probably only Julio and I will attend. (Julio needs to make good on leaving Shawn Harrington's car up on cinder blocks . I was born in Brooklyn, so I'll be bringing the blocks.)

If you think that it would work better, let us know if you like to push the Red Bank gathering into March - I could put out a Doodle.Com poll for a February weekday date in Manhattan if you want to go in that direction. I could also put out a Doodle.Com poll for February weekend meeting preferences, or March weekend preferences, if that would help.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL, not sure if i am gonna make it to this one on the 24th since its on the same day as the white plains show, gotta pick up supplies.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

radiata said:


> The following weekend is an NEFG gathering in Boston, which probably only Julio and I will attend. (Julio needs to make good on leaving Shawn Harrington's car up on cinder blocks . I was born in Brooklyn, so I'll be bringing the blocks.)
> 
> If you think that it would work better, let us know if you like to push the Red Bank gathering into March - I could put out a Doodle.Com poll for a February weekday date in Manhattan if you want to go in that direction. I could also put out a Doodle.Com poll for February weekend meeting preferences, or March weekend preferences, if that would help.


I think it would probably be best to push the CNJ gathering to March, and if you could put out a poll for the dates that would be fabulous. & there should be a February for Manhattan.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

It's weird how White Plains is having it 2 months in a row. I think I might go to that one too.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

So is the NJ fiesta definitely postponed until further notice?

-D


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

It was an experiment the promoter is trying. It is pretty weird.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

dvknight said:


> So is the NJ fiesta definitely postponed until further notice?
> 
> -D


Yes, it just seems to be too busy of a month.


----------

